# June Releases from GW - FLYERS!?!?



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi guys, just seen this over at BOLS

Thoughts?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just seen what, over on BOLS?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Click the link to follow it...

BOLS

That's the link...

Pay attention 007...


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Pretty sure this has been posted before... or was that at Adeptus Miniatures? :S

EDIT: Yup, just checked, Adeptus miniatures over on Facebook had pictures of the fliers a month or so ago, so hardly breaking news.

Double Edit:

Necron Doomscythe courtesy of AM.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the three new flyers and some plastic love for warhamer fantasy orcs and a truck load of finecast for fantasy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And this as well. Hmmm.....


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

It's the first time i have seen PROOF of what BoW were waffling about a week or two ago...

Looks like some more WD rules are imminent!!!

@Tawa:

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!

Is that legit?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

is that the kit or a conversion? cant always tell with Ork stuff as people have got damn good at matching the GW style lately


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

infernalcaretaker said:


> @Tawa:
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!
> 
> Is that legit?


I wouldn't want to presume anything to be fair. I found on BoLs, through the link in the first post


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the doom scyth is a conversion, and not a great one either


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the doom scyth is a conversion, and not a great one either


Ah, you're right, I didn't notice that! Thanks for pointing it out, lol.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Jormungandr said:


> Pretty sure this has been posted before... or was that at Adeptus Miniatures? :S
> 
> EDIT: Yup, just checked, Adeptus miniatures over on Facebook had pictures of the fliers a month or so ago, so hardly breaking news.
> 
> ...


Which is clraerly built from a Fire Prism and TWO Ghost Arks...

pricey, nice looking, and not real :laugh:


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

The thread about Flyers has the part numbers for the first three 3 kits. Stormtalon, Night/DoomScythe, and Bommer


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> is that the kit or a conversion? cant always tell with Ork stuff as people have got damn good at matching the GW style lately


Looking at the size of the pilot, i'm thinking conversion. But if i'm honest I'm not sure, I don't recognise the parts used, unlike the Necron scythe which is quite clearly a conversion. 

Was really hoping someone would have been delivered their WD early this month to confirm the flyer release, guess i'll have to wait til Saturday!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Ball Turret looks too perfect to be GW Orks. Detailing on the wires looks too intricate. Canopy isn't clear plastic. Scale and design is far too similar to the Marauder in size and potential capability. (Multiple Nose Cannon, several wing hardpoints, ball turret). 

And lastly, painted too nicely to be Eavy Metal.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Yawn.

If you have a look over here you can cleary read that it's about 90% scratchbuilt and it is not even a very recent one (2009)- http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/250385.page
There also was a log about the build on warseer (http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?159604-blasta-bomma) but most of the pictures are gone from that thread.

All in all, not a picture of any coming kits.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The Ball Turret looks too perfect to be GW Orks. Detailing on the wires looks too intricate. Canopy isn't clear plastic. Scale and design is far too similar to the Marauder in size and potential capability. (Multiple Nose Cannon, several wing hardpoints, ball turret).
> 
> And lastly, painted too nicely to be Eavy Metal.


Unfair. It's the photography, not the paintjobs, that's at fault. Has been that way for over a decade. Go see the figures in person, you'll see what I mean.:wink:

on topic, it bugs me they're releasing kits with new WD rules for armies that don't need them, when other armies have codex entries unreleased. *sigh* As if marines didn't have All The Finecast In The World last month, and already have many flying kits...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'm on eager anticipation of the new WD and some printed confirmation of fliers. I'm ready to buy a Raven for my Crimson Fists, but, if the Talon comes out next month I may reconsider::sigh:: I'd really like a flier to use that corresponds to my codex.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, the photography is horrendous. Some of the painting is thoroughly "horrendous" (not technically, but it seems very cartoony, and *pop*y. Not very fitting with grim dark. - Ooh, these Guardsmen have been fighting for months and months. But they look as if they've come off a parade ground.)


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, I'm on eager anticipation of the new WD and some printed confirmation of fliers. I'm ready to buy a Raven for my Crimson Fists, but, if the Talon comes out next month I may reconsider::sigh:: I'd really like a flier to use that corresponds to my codex.


Same here - it's why I bought a storm eagle for my SW.

If I'd known about the talon I'd have waited.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Same here - it's why I bought a storm eagle for my SW.
> 
> If I'd known about the talon I'd have waited.


Well, I play vanilla marines and hoping that when they get a 'dex update it will include a Storm Raven.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, I play vanilla marines and hoping that when they get a 'dex update it will include a Storm Raven.


it "won't" be in the codex,
the new flyer will be there instead, not as well as.

Just use it with friends permission if you do want to field one


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> on topic, it bugs me they're releasing kits with new WD rules for armies that don't need them, when other armies have codex entries unreleased. *sigh* As if marines didn't have All The Finecast In The World last month, and already have many flying kits...


Thiiiis, thiis for like the last 7 years!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That necron model looks like a death glider from stargate


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> it "won't" be in the codex,
> the new flyer will be there instead, not as well as.
> 
> Just use it with friends permission if you do want to field one


I think it will be in the next Vanilla Codex as well as the Storm Talon, rules for the storm Raven where published in WD for ALL marine players to use, best way to keep sales going is to write it into the next Codex.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

infernalcaretaker said:


> Which is clraerly built from a Fire Prism and TWO Ghost Arks...
> 
> pricey, nice looking, and not real :laugh:


It's got more than just those. I'm seeing Wraith and Annihilation Barge pieces in there.



SilverTabby said:


> Unfair. It's the photography, not the paintjobs, that's at fault. Has been that way for over a decade. Go see the figures in person, you'll see what I mean.:wink:
> 
> on topic, it bugs me they're releasing kits with new WD rules for armies that don't need them, when other armies have codex entries unreleased. *sigh* As if marines didn't have All The Finecast In The World last month, and already have many flying kits...


I was thinking the same thing. Where the hell is the Dark Eldar Voidraven? They've got 3 plastic flyers on that list but still not Voidraven.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Codex Todd said:


> I think it will be in the next Vanilla Codex as well as the Storm Talon, rules for the storm Raven where published in WD for ALL marine players to use, best way to keep sales going is to write it into the next Codex.


Wasn't it actually published right before the BA codex and intended to hype sales for the BA?


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Wasn't it actually published right before the BA codex and intended to hype sales for the BA?


I'm pretty sure it came out the month AFTER the BA Codex was released so as to hype it. It was also to hint at the fact that Grey Knights would be getting it in the new dex.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I dunno, I just got a posting from my shop owner stating new flyers are comming out in June 2nd... he's an eager beaver to steal my area's hard earned money for plastic crack, so he posts any news as he gets it from GW... I guess it's inbound.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Found these posted on DakkaDakka (source):
































So yeah, confirmed.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

HorusReborn said:


> I dunno, I just got a posting from my shop owner stating new flyers are comming out in June 2nd... he's an eager beaver to steal my area's hard earned money for plastic crack, so he posts any news as he gets it from GW... I guess it's inbound.


Plastic crack? That is very apt for many of us.



Zion said:


> Found these posted on DakkaDakka (source):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking so cool. I hope the Storm Talon is not available to Blood Angels. While I'd love to have them, I can't afford the Necron Scythes and those. -sigh-


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> Looking so cool. I hope the Storm Talon is not available to Blood Angels.


Seeing as it specifically says "Official update to Codex Space Marines" in the photo, I can't see Blood Angles getting _another_ shiny flying gunboat


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the Stormtalon looks even more ridiculous than the Thunderpigeon?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

ooooh, pix! I guess this means it happened!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Stormtalon looks even more ridiculous than the Thunderpigeon?


It now has the title for ugliest 40k flyer IMO. I can see some awesome Battlemech conversions coming out of that kit though. 

Madcat anyone?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Mmmmm madcat, sexy

Ewwwww stormtalon ugly


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

As a Player of both Necrons, and Orks (and slowly starting a SM army) My wallet weeps at night with this latest news. 

I on the other hand can't wait. Do you guys think the rules will be in the WD?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How they got from the Thunderhawk down to that I'll never know.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> As a Player of both Necrons, and Orks (and slowly starting a SM army) My wallet weeps at night with this latest news.
> 
> I on the other hand can't wait. Do you guys think the rules will be in the WD?


well, going by whats on the pics, the WD will containe "Offical up dates for codex space marine and codex Orks"

so expect to see the flyers appearing in normal games of 40K (which seeing as the necrons have rules for there flyers in there codex already, along with BA and GK with the stormraven, its only fair)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

love the Ork and the Necron flyers, the Marine one how ever looks ....well....errr....shite if im being honest, i would have preferred it to have been larger ,it looks like its not capable of carrying its weapons because they look over large even by marine standards, though if i was going to say something positive the cockpit and window looks amazing, they should have used that style of cockpit on the stormraven.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

as a side note, anyone know if the ork bomber can make all three variants for sure because they have quite a few differences between models, i know it wouldnt be unusual but all three have some significant differences as far as i can tell?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Holeeee Cowpats Batman!!!!

The 'Talon is ugly as SIN, but the Ork and the Necron!!! HOOOOOO MAMMA!

I need to sell my soul quickly, anyone wanna give me one of each for my soul? 

1 soul, hardly tarnished, going cheap!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Chaos flyer better look a lot cooler.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I know they don't technically need it, but the necron scythes look a bit weird without a canopy over the pilot, would have been nice to have an optional covering, going to pick up a couple probably, after another stalker, wraiths, blades, barges and arks 

That space marine flyer is a joke though, seriously they wouldn't release that? would they? Serious? Another fix it job is appearing for a secondary company, chapter-house did fix the stormraven after all, so is this savable?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I love all 3 of these, the stormtalon looks decent, bristling with pew pew, but the scythes are beautiful.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> How they got from the Thunderhawk down to that I'll never know.


Somebody messed up with the forge thermostat.....? :dunno:


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Eh, to hell with that ugly stormtalon... I guess I'll see if I can stick a Valkyrie in my GK/Inquisition army instead, at least those look decent. 

Edit: And no, I will not get a flying storm-rat either.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Cruxyh said:


> Eh, to hell with that ugly stormtalon... I guess I'll see if I can stick a Valkyrie in my GK/Inquisition army instead, at least those look decent.


Forge world ia update ii.

Or just take one Cus you can, nobody argues with an inquisitor.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Forge world ia update ii.
> 
> Or just take one Cus you can, nobody argues with an inquisitor.


Ah, so they are in IA.. nice! thank you for that info. Now I just need to find the additional funds for one. :laugh:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Cruxyh said:


> Ah, so they are in IA.. nice! thank you for that info. Now I just need to find the additional funds for one. :laugh:


At least the update is free to download, or use a guard dex as its the same at least.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

That is about the only SM flier I'd be tempted to get, but only if it were available as a Sisters option. And even then I'd likely swap the main chassis out for a dragon of some kind. 

*shrugs*
Where's my Harpy kit, damn it!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm with Tabby. I'd love to create a Flyers only Nid Army. Gargoyles, Harpies, Winged Tyrant and Warriors, with a Harridan for Apoc.

The Stormtalon, I just wish shared similarities with either the Land Speeder, The Land Speeder Tempest, Stormraven, Storm Eagle, Thunderhawk, or Thunderhawk Transporter, of which it does none.

Looks like I'm off to modify a Land Speeder Tempest so that it fits the aesthetics. Always have wanted a Lascannon Speeder.

The Night Scythe has made me just want one, so I've managed to create a list I love the look of, managing to get 4 in at 3K points.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yet again GW massacres another model. Storm Pigeon and now the Storm Rat. when will it end!?

On a lighter note: ooooo! ORKY BOMMA'S!

Alice


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

What're we thinking in terms of the price for the Night/Doomscythe? Ideally not 66 USD, though I have a sinking feeling it will be...

I've seen some tasty looking high-mobility Necron lists that call for 8+ scythe models, and I'm stupid enough to buy them, AND stupid enough to pay someone else to paint them (because painting vehicles = the suck balls)


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Do we have a GBP price point for any of these yet? Surely the storm talon will be less than the storm raven? Doom/night scythe hopefully not more than the ghost ark. Ork goodness??? Hopefully all no more than 30 quid or so.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vaz said:


> I'm with Tabby. I'd love to create a Flyers only Nid Army. Gargoyles, Harpies, Winged Tyrant and Warriors, with a Harridan for Apoc.
> 
> The Stormtalon, I just wish shared similarities with either the Land Speeder, The Land Speeder Tempest, Stormraven, Storm Eagle, Thunderhawk, or Thunderhawk Transporter, of which it does none.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be quite cool, I don't like any of the flyers but love land speeders.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I have CSM, but the Ork fliers are clearly superior in design and execution.

However, the SM flier has me at least thinking about making a giant Blight Drone -- it's already shaped for it!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> but only if it were available as a Sisters option


I would never ruin a sisters army by having that ugly thing in there. Plus I am pretty sure Sisters aren't allowed to have planes. Don't they pretty much rely on the imperial navy for that.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I think sisters would refuse it even if offered and all the rules changed to say they can.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Boc said:


> What're we thinking in terms of the price for the Night/Doomscythe? Ideally not 66 USD, though I have a sinking feeling it will be...



Price for the flyers will be $45.50


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, WD sucks. The first 20 pages are an advert for the new three fliers. At least 2/3 of the remaining mag is "hey look, fliers!"

The total lack of anything else does make me think "Filler" as next month is supposedly 40k BRB time...


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Forgot who asked but yeah it looks like the Ork fliers will all be in one kit to me. Looks like it'll come with a few different wings, and tail wings... but the front of the planes all look the same.

Also guess I'm one of the few that likes the way the Storm Talon looks...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Da Joka said:


> Forgot who asked but yeah it looks like the Ork fliers will all be in one kit to me. Looks like it'll come with a few different wings, and tail wings... but the front of the planes all look the same.
> 
> Also guess I'm one of the few that likes the way the Storm Talon looks...


thankyou it as me, thats good news means loads a gubbins for conversions


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The only reason I'd buy a storm talon is to use the bits to convert something that might look a bit cooler. That is the single worst GW model I've ever seen in nearly a quarter of a century of using their models and game systems. As if the storm raven wasn't front heavy enough. Pure shit.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The only reason I'd buy a stormtalon is to use the bits to convert something that might look a bit cooler.


A destroyed stormtalon?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Wow, WD sucks.


Called it.



SilverTabby said:


> The first 20 pages are an advert for the new three fliers. At least 2/3 of the remaining mag is "hey look, fliers!"


So is that thing basic SM only or are there to many ads to tell? :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I quite like the Stormtalon. Yes it looks ugly but people forget SM have never been about pretty and looking good. They want machines that get the job done as good as possible and that gunship looks the part in that sense.

Although I think it would have looked better with proper helicopter rotor blades as opposed to jets.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Really games workshop?
These fliers are unimaginative.
The Stormtalon is just pig ugly (i know i said this about the stormraven, which i now love) but no amount of conversion will make that attractive or air worthy.(which is what i did to my storm ravens)
The ork bomber is a MiG 15 kit that some design studio pleb stuck some plasticard on to.
finally the doom scythe is just the flier from stargate.

GW you are always quick to bash people and companies who steal their ideas and "intellectual property.
You have created a whole universe with countless possibilities and this is the best you could do?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> A destroyed stormtalon?


Oooh. Thanks for the idea. I might just have something to wreck and have my Tomb Stalker standing on, if the price is right.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm..... looking at the Stormtalon has me reconsidering buying a Stormraven. Hmmm.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bahahah that Stormtalon looks fucking shit. Even worse than the Raven. Seriously it looks like the designers went "How many guns can we fit on a mini thats half the size of a Raven".

It also looks like those stubby scale versions of some WW2 era planes that are made by some Japanese Company.

The only usable part of that kit are the engines which I could possibly put on a Raven to make it look like it could actually fly.

Big FAIL.

The Ork and Necron flyers however look quite cool.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Stormtalon WTF? I really didn't think the design team could come up with a poorer rendition than the Stormraven, but boy, was I wrong. Are they all Japanese? What's with the fascination of trying to miniaturise everything? I think they need to sack the designer and get the remaining employee's kids to draw them something they can use cos anything would be better than that piece of shite :rofl:

I will be interested to see the rules for the Talon though. I can see lots of Talon/Raven hybrids...maybe even consider one myself...stretch the fucker for a start :laugh:


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

its funny the storm raven got this huge slating online as an "ugly" model when its pic's got leaked, and yet its curently the biggest selling non tank kit gw have done. I wonder if the storm talon will be the same. I really like it


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The biggest selling none tank kit?, supporting evidence?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Stormtalon has an official update to codex space marines. Didn't read closely enough to see if it's for *all* SM splinter dexes. Must say I still quite like the look of it, but mostly because I can see how I'd strap it to a dinosaur...


----------



## Vallyuk (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the new flyers, the stormtalon reminds me of the orca from the original command and conquor. Or even the anvil fighter from a game I used to play called Pax imperia, as I cant afford a thunderhawk I might consider one or two of these to fight together. I was going to buy a predator destructor anyway, this might feel that role quite nicely.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Having read in more detail, it is an official update to codex: space marines. It makes no mention of any other codex, so I am assuming only SM armies can use it. Doesn't stop it in friendly games with your opponents permission.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So whats the Chaos Flyer going to be? Some similar to the forgeworld ones?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Meh paint it red = blood angels
Green = dark angels
Add spikes = chaos


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Having read in more detail, it is an official update to codex: space marines. It makes no mention of any other codex, so I am assuming only SM armies can use it. Doesn't stop it in friendly games with your opponents permission.


They've been very good lately at differentiating between them. Space Wolves are no longer 'just grey marines' BA aren't 'just red Marines' etc.

After all, no-one refers to Black Templars in the oft-derogatory fashion of calling them 'just another Marine book.'

Pretty much in the same way CSM and Daemons aren't 'just different Chaos books' or DE and Eldar 'just different Space Elves'.

If only people would catch up with GW on this...(Not yourself, btw.)


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Having read in more detail, it is an official update to codex: space marines. It makes no mention of any other codex, so I am assuming only SM armies can use it. Doesn't stop it in friendly games with your opponents permission.


Where does it fit in on the FOC?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Crimson Shadow said:


> Where does it fit in on the FOC?


Fast attack.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It is nice that the books have different things in them, not just different balances of the same stuff. And yes, you could paint it red and call it Blood Angels. But by this update you'd need to use C:SM as the list to have a BA army including them :wink:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Sod that rubbish, paint it red, use your BA codex, ask your opponents, simple, if they say no sod em and let them sit in a dark corner with no friends while you play with the cool kids.

There are better things to worry about in gaming.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Sod that rubbish, paint it red, use your BA codex, ask your opponents, simple, if they say no sod em and let them sit in a dark corner with no friends while you play with the cool kids.
> 
> There are better things to worry about in gaming.


Wouldnt maybe entering into a dialog with your opponent be a better idea and asking why? and then maybe coming to some kind of agreement so that you can include the flyer. Rather than having a sod em attitude? usually the people with the sod em attitude are the ones with no friends and not getting games.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Wouldnt maybe entering into a dialog with your opponent be a better idea and asking why? and then maybe coming to some kind of agreement so that you can include the flyer. Rather than having a sod em attitude? usually the people with the sod em attitude are the ones with no friends and not getting games.


Read my post "ask your opponents"
Asking = dialog


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool models (other than the talon >_<) but WHERE IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR ARE MY ELDAR AND TAU FLIERS?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Tau Flyers=All of them  FW Tiger Shark Or the Manta Ray - Take out a 2nd mortgage.
Eldar Flyers=All of them  Or the Vampyre - it's out there, it's just FW.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Dialogue is not the same as "ask and if they say no, sod 'em". 

Dialogue is "ask, if they say no then ask why and maybe come to an agreement". 

/Pedant


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> Cool models (other than the talon >_<) but WHERE IN THE NAME OF THE EMPEROR ARE MY ELDAR AND TAU FLIERS?


likely they would be a second wave or released with the new codex as they are rumoured to be the next xenos in line, but yes an eldar flyer in plastic would be nice.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Dialogue is not the same as "ask and if they say no, sod 'em".
> 
> Dialogue is "ask, if they say no then ask why and maybe come to an agreement".
> 
> /Pedant


Is rather save myself the whole "its not in your codex, I refuse to listen to reason" whine fest that gets shown on here about similar things.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the storm talon needs to be seen in the flesh before true judgement is passed, however i quite like the look of it, though it is typical of GW's "bigger engines means it flies" mentality. The ork stuff is absolutely amazing looking, should be a lovely addition to the army, and by the sounds of it the rules for the dakkajet are pretty wicked. 

Hopefully the csm flier is not a spikey stormtalon, i would rather something twisted and evil looking.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

My ONLY complaint is the underslung guns on the storm talon. Now here's why. The small craft has no landing struts except two. Those are attached directly to the main guns. The gun is also on a pivot mount on the front of the small craft. 

This leads me to believe that the stormtalon is designed to land on, and place all weight of the craft onto a gun turret and then immediately fall backwards onto the tail. 

If the gun and nose of it manage to make it extremely front heavy and NOT fall over, then that just leaves me with the image of a giggling marine as he spins the ship around on it's turret.

I really want to see how people are going to do to this model. As it stands it's not terrible, but there are terrible things about it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SavageConvoy said:


> I really want to see how people are going to do to this model. As it stands it's not terrible, but there are terrible things about it.


Yeah but it's Space Marine, they aren't good at rocket science, just killing things in the name of the emperor. So by that logic I find it adorable. It's not pretty, in fact it follows the slam-head-into-brickwall approach to design but that mostly seems SMy.

Though the skids on the turret yeah...that just seems weird not being able to turn the turret on the ground. They could have made the turret much smaller or made it look retractable with deployable skids from the fuselage...like a normal VTOL might.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

SavageConvoy said:


> I really want to see how people are going to do to this model. As it stands it's not terrible, but there are terrible things about it.


I think that sums up how I feel about the Talon as well. It's not exactly a horrible looking model, there's just a few oddities about it


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well if the rumours about Allies being back in 6th Edition are correct, it won't matter if the Talon is in C:SM, you just take it as an ally to whatever flavour of SM you are using, and even Guard AND even Tau if the rumours really are true.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think there is a pattern to these flyers. I don't believe any more will be out soon because I believe 6th edition will introduce flyer rules for us. What GW have done is given a flyer to a trio of armies they hopefully have no plans to update soon and will be making new flyers for the new books as they come out like a Chaos flyer for the next Chaos dex.

Especially when we think about it flyer type models have become more common over 5the edition. If we look into more detail we have:

Space Marines-None (Stormtalon now)
Imperial Guard-Valkyrie and Vendetta
Space Wolves-None (Possible Stormtalon)
Tyranids-Harpy
Blood Angels-Stormraven
Dark Eldar-Razorwing Jetfighter and Voidraven Bomber
Grey Knights-Stormraven
Necrons-Doom Scythe and Night Scythe


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> It now has the title for ugliest 40k flyer IMO. I can see some awesome Battlemech conversions coming out of that kit though.
> 
> Madcat anyone?


I know not of your "Mad Cat". Surely that's a Timber Wolf?

And personally, I quite like the Talon. It reminds me of a blasphemous union 'twixt StormRaven and a Moped. However, there may need to be some adjustments for the chin turret.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually don't see flyers making it into the main game. Imperial Armour: Apocolypse Second Edition actually rewrote the rules on a lot of the Apocolypse fliers to make them skimmers in a standard 40K game. I think we'll see flyers get phased out altogether in favor of the skimmer rules. Otherwise they would release the Storm Talon and Ork ones after 6th ed with flyer rules in a White Dwarf. As it stands, they are out now with skimmer rules and to re-release rules in just a couple months would be tedious and more costly.



SavageConvoy said:


> My ONLY complaint is the underslung guns on the storm talon. Now here's why. The small craft has no landing struts except two. Those are attached directly to the main guns. The gun is also on a pivot mount on the front of the small craft.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the stormtalon is designed to land on, and place all weight of the craft onto a gun turret and then immediately fall backwards onto the tail.
> 
> ...


LOL. I would love to see a Space Marine having fun with that. Might have to perform pennance for such actions.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Is rather save myself the whole "its not in your codex, I refuse to listen to reason" whine fest that gets shown on here about similar things.


A passive-aggressive attitude is hardly likely to solve that.

As regards the landing pads on the turret, I believe I already said as much. :wink:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Well if the rumours about Allies being back in 6th Edition are correct, it won't matter if the Talon is in C:SM, you just take it as an ally to whatever flavour of SM you are using, and even Guard AND even Tau if the rumours really are true.


True, by that point I'd have Ravenwing, Deathwing, and a bunch of C:SM in green though. 



Stephen_Newman said:


> If we look into more detail we have:


Think Black Templar and Dark Angel's also have jack in this department (unless you counted FW for some reason)



Grokfog said:


> I know not of your "Mad Cat". Surely that's a Timber Wolf?


No no, it's a Mad Cat, I know because I leave my depleted uranium hatchets lodged in their faces. Always the face.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Should I take the fact not much has been said by GW in regards to Chaos that there's soon going to be a massive explosion of all things chaosy?


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Or just take it as if it's not an Ultramarine then they couldn't care less about giving it any coverage.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Should I take the fact not much has been said by GW in regards to Chaos that there's soon going to be a massive explosion of all things chaosy?


Yes. Yes you should.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> I actually don't see flyers making it into the main game. Imperial Armour: Apocolypse Second Edition actually rewrote the rules on a lot of the Apocolypse fliers to make them skimmers in a standard 40K game. I think we'll see flyers get phased out altogether in favor of the skimmer rules. Otherwise they would release the Storm Talon and Ork ones after 6th ed with flyer rules in a White Dwarf. As it stands, they are out now with skimmer rules and to re-release rules in just a couple months would be tedious and more costly.


It's been a while, but if I recall all of the new "skimmers" that should really be fliers have the "supersonic" rule (Voidraven, Doom and Night Scythes). It would be fairly easy to include in the main rules, something along the lines of :

"Models with the supersonic rule may choose to function as a flier or as a skimmer. This choice must be made prior to moving..." 

And then add whatever specific rules for fliers they want to have.

So it wouldn't really need an FAQ for the newer codices.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Crimson Shadow said:


> It's been a while, but if I recall all of the new "skimmers" that should really be fliers have the "supersonic" rule (Voidraven, Doom and Night Scythes). It would be fairly easy to include in the main rules, something along the lines of :
> 
> "Models with the supersonic rule may choose to function as a flier or as a skimmer. This choice must be made prior to moving..."
> 
> ...


That could be possible. But then Valkyries and Storm Ravens need updated to have Supersonic. I don't think my regular oponents would like my Storm Raven to be Supersonic and have PotMS. But I think I read that the Storm Talon has both. Could be wrong. But it also looked like a Storm Talon can't take a TL Multi-melta.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

according to model options, tl hb/lc/typhoon ml/new missile and a tl asscan. gonna pick up the rules today.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> I know not of your "Mad Cat". Surely that's a Timber Wolf?


Timberwolf IS a Mad Cat essentially, Mad Cat is just the Inner Sphere name for it.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Aramoro said:


> Timberwolf IS a Mad Cat essentially, Mad Cat is just the Inner Sphere name for it.


I think that was his point *facepalm*

And don't be too excited to see the rules people, its allot of pts for an ugly thing


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> I think that was his point *facepalm*
> 
> And don't be too excited to see the rules people, its allot of pts for an ugly thing


Ugly is subjective. A breakdown of the rules can be found here: http://40kproject.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/new-fliers-rulesunit-breakdown.html#more

And I can confirm they're a lot of points for a bunch of shitty things that, while they might be good in 6th, are pathetically bad in 5th.

A better copy of the rules is here: http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2012/0...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Faeit212+(Faeit+212)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I think I see where that Stand and Fire rumor came from on BoW. It's for the Talon to get BS 5, so likely not an assault reaction. As for the Ork ones, is that shoot twice during a Waagh going to become standard for Orks or Ork vehicles? That could get scary.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> I think I see where that Stand and Fire rumor came from on BoW. It's for the Talon to get BS 5, so likely not an assault reaction. As for the Ork ones, is that shoot twice during a Waagh going to become standard for Orks or Ork vehicles? That could get scary.


Can you imagine lootas during a waaagh if they roll a 5 or 6 for the number of shots? 90 shots. ouch


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Ugly is subjective.


He needs to make sure we know he thinks it's ugly. 



TheKingElessar said:


> And I can confirm they're a lot of points for a bunch of shitty things that, while they might be good in 6th, are pathetically bad in 5th.


For about 60 pts you get a melta immune, slightly better armored (read, bolter proof), can do it's full move and shoot (slightly better than being Fast), and can boost it's BS if it needs too, and it basically comes packing Star Engines.

I don't know, it sounds expensive but it does a list of unusual things. I could see it useful in the gunship role, you just need to keep it always on the move if you can to keep it away from heavy weapons. Of course it seems like a LS would have an easier time hiding from said weapons. Though I do sort of get a 6th ed. vibe here.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm curious about the skyhammer missile launcher. I know the strength takes a hit from the Typhoon, but you get an extra shot, and an extra 12" range. Add in the hover mode (BS5) you can safely sit back out of range of most other weapons. To me it sounds good on paper, but I'd like to see it in action.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but Fliers are up on GW's website.



Archon Dan said:


> That could be possible. But then Valkyries and Storm Ravens need updated to have Supersonic. I don't think my regular oponents would like my Storm Raven to be Supersonic and have PotMS. But I think I read that the Storm Talon has both. Could be wrong. But it also looked like a Storm Talon can't take a TL Multi-melta.


You raised a good point, and I was going to let it drop, but the more I thought about it, the more I understand why they DON'T have Supersonic. With the Voidraven and the Doom Scythe, their primary function is an offensive one. While Stormravens and the Valkyries are primarily a troop transport. So it makes sense to me why they would leave them as skimmers, as they have to keep their passengers safe. The Doom Scythe doesn't have to worry about this, as it's passengers are not actually in it, aside from the fluffy reason that self-repairing robots aren't worried about being slammed around in a jet. Side note, I'm sure you've looked, but the Storm Talon does not have PotMS.

So again no FAQ necessary to add supersonic to Valkyries and Stormravens. 

I'm curious to see how they'll go about incorporating fliers into the main rules. I really don't think it will take too much effort.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Since the Talon is an add on to the 'nilla dex, does this mean a dex like the Space Wolves couldn't take it? Kinda gay even though I have no desire to buy them. The Bomma really makes me want to do an ork list just to have that in the collection, same with the scythe!


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> Since the Talon is an add on to the 'nilla dex, does this mean a dex like the Space Wolves couldn't take it?


GW doesn't want your money. Obviously. 

On the site it only shows up in the Marine section. Pity because it looks good it white. I could see taking that turret cover/skid think off and mounting it directly aft of the turret.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Karyudo-DS said:


> For about 60 pts you get a melta immune....


I'm sorry, but it pisses me off how this fighter jet is more resistant to melta weapons than my god-damn Monolith. Why exactly does the storm talon need to be melta resistant? It's AV 11, it won't hold up long anyway. A melta shot at full range could take it down easily. 

But enough ranting.

The Hover Strike rule is slightly confusing. I don't see the point of losing the fast rule in order to increase your BS by 1. If you aren't able to move, fast means nothing, so its pretty much a cheap way just get your BS up while hiding in the back of your army and spam Lascannon shots everywhere.

I initially cringed at the BS 2 of the Ork Bommers, but their special rules make up for it. The Dakka Jet pretty much has BS 3 against most of what it shoots at. The Burna-Bomma seems iffy. It doesn't have much that makes me want to take it. It would be good against hordes or armies with low armor saves, but thats pretty much it. The Blitza...I can't fully make an opinion due to the quality of the scan, but it seems like depending on the 2d6 roll...you can either be amazing or you crash and burn (literally).

As for the Necron ones, we all know how they function by now. Just good to have a model for them now...which essentially completes all the needed models for Necrons (missing 2 named characters, but they aren't immediately needed).


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Sturk said:


> I'm sorry, but it pisses me off how this fighter jet is more resistant to melta weapons than my god-damn Monolith. Why exactly does the storm talon need to be melta resistant? It's AV 11, it won't hold up long anyway. A melta shot at full range could take it down easily.


I think he meant that for about 60 points more than the Talon, you got the Raven. The Talon rules on GW do not mention Ceramite Plating, the special rule for the Raven to be melta resistant. But I agree that if the Storm Raven is resistant to melta, the Monolith should still be as well.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

stuck Your forgetting one important rule of gw rule design.
The stormtalon is for marines
The monolith is not.
That justifies it.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Desptie them being rather awesome, i was initially skeptical about the efficacy of Flying Ork on this scale, but now i've seen the rules they don't seem to be so bad. They may actually be useful 

As for the Talon .... It seems to be growing on me. The only problem is that damnable chin turret, i think if i get one i will be placing those AssCannons elsewhere. And at £27, i don't see why i wouldn't.

Alice


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was hoping that with the new flyers the Harpy would come out for tyranids or mycetic spore but i guess not.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Monolith: chance to ignore stunned and shaken, transport capability, can wipe out every model within 6, on top of it's guns. AV 14 all round.

Talon: a few guns, can up it's BS, AV11 all round. 

Methinks the Monolith is good enough as it is, and is only 70pts more than the Talon.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

and the new flyers are up for preorder on gw site now


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i like the storm talon, may definitely be picking one up if grey knights can have them


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

See, I have a Knarloc waiting to be converted to something big for either my IG or Sisters, and the Talon's cockpit may well fit nicely over the arch of it's back. 

I shall wait and see how 6th turns out before I commit to making that one though.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> i like the storm talon, may definitely be picking one up if grey knights can have them


They can't, the rules are an ad on to Codex:Space Marines.

So no Talon for BA either.

But I have ordered the Scythe and the Bomma at my FLGS


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

The scythe and ork planes, I find really nice.... The talon, not so much. Too crowded, like a kit-bash by someone with wayyy too much bits


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

the-ad-man said:


> i like the storm talon, may definitely be picking one up if grey knights can have them


Just "accidentally" paint it silver.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

The Talon would be worth 150 points if you could give it fortitude and psybolt ammo, because all those S6 + 7 shots would rape infantry and light armour. as it is it isn't great, ruleswise, but i may still pick one up and space-wolfify it for friendly games.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If I get the Stormtalon I'll remove the bit in between the weapon pods and the hull, attach said weapon pods directly onto the hull sides, and bring the Assault Cannon up to be hull-mounted under the hull. Hopefully that'll make it look a little more sleek and nice.

Midnight


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

having looked at the 360 on GW's site now that they're all up for pre-order, i have to be honest, the stormtalon is actually growing on me. the chin turret still irks me but i definitely think that its something that you can grow to "love" over time.

the overall design of it reminds me of the gunship from an 90's PS one game. i can't for the life of me remember what it was called but the basic premise was you played as police gunship pilot in the near future. they made a sequel to it too. if anyone can remember what it was called, please put me out of my misery as it's driving me mad not being able to remember the name lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember that, it was awesome, just can't remember the name, it was around when Time Crisis came out I think.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

found it! it was called G-Police!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm planning on getting a Talon and a 1/48 HIND model, and kit bashing the Talon into a helicopter gunship without the "wingpods" and no nasty chin landing. Skids, man, skids.

And it may be a Looted Bommer. Just to irritate Marine Playas.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

jams said:


> found it! it was called G-Police!


:laugh: 1997 - Now that is a damned old game...one of the first I played on my pc after X-wing of course.

Whilst I am not going to buy the ugly bloody thing the rules fit just nicely for my *Saracen Gunship*...maybe with a bit of a tweak. Oh, and it comes with proper landing gear. Can you imagine how many times the Techmarines would be changing the bearings on the gun mount for the Stormtalon :biggrin:


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, the summer of flyers is upon us yet again.


----------

